

Hybrid graphical novel (the 60s in France) - amirouche
http://vectors.usc.edu/issues/7/totality/

======
a3n
In case you run a flash blocker and you're totally put off by a nothing-but-
flash site (as I was), here's an intro to the story site:

[http://vectors.usc.edu/projects/index.php?project=99](http://vectors.usc.edu/projects/index.php?project=99)

